# Boring Insect/Sapsucker?



## 9th year rookie (Jun 1, 2009)

I've found a crab apple with multiple rows of horizontal holes in the bark.
I tried to post a couple pics but i rec'd error that my pic files exceed size ...


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 2, 2009)

If the holes are aligned across the trunk and slightly "ragged" on the outer edges you have sapsucker damage.


----------



## treeseer (Jun 2, 2009)

Sapsuckers are one of the 3 pests in the attached story. hope the pic is useful; can you post one?


----------



## S Mc (Jun 2, 2009)

9th year rookie said:


> I've found a crab apple with multiple rows of horizontal holes in the bark.
> I tried to post a couple pics but i rec'd error that my pic files exceed size ...



What I do for posting pictures is to open them in Paint, select Image, then select Skew/Stretch. For size reduction I opt for 25% each on horizontal and vertical. Then save.

This reduces them to a size that will be accepted by the forum and still be large enough for us to view.

Good luck.

Sylvia


----------



## 9th year rookie (Jun 16, 2009)

*pics*

sorry for taking so long
I'd rather be in a tree than on a computer.


----------



## Urban Forester (Jun 17, 2009)

That is Sapsucker damage. Not very severe...


----------

